# Post Egg Collection Query (TMI)



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi all,

This is definately a TMI post BTW.

This is Lee's husband in disguise again. Lee is tucked up in bed. 

She would like me to ask you all (after having established that female discharges is not an area of specialist knowledge for this husband   ) if anyone has experienced a thin yellowy (custard type colour) discharge post egg-collection. She has had some red discharge (expected) but is troubled by the yellow stuff.

Anyone got any ideas?

Ta for your thoughts...

Iain on behalf of Lee-Moo


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

Iain, youre such a good bloke for coming on here to do stuff like this - i'm impressed how well youre looking after youre Lee-Moo   
i cant remember what the discharge was like after wards - i was pretty out of it. shouldnt be infection that soon though, plus they gave me intravenous antibiotics...they may have done that for her too? - but i was on the lovely NHS. 
hope she's ok this morning, could always ring the clinic?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be an excessive amount of discharge due to hig oestrogen levels in the body. Worth double checking with clinic as they may have noted at egg collection.

Ruth


----------

